# in ears for ~800 rs.



## kamal_saran (Aug 13, 2014)

hey guys , i want to buy earphones for my mi3 . can you please suggest what to buy . my budget is no more than 800 rs. and i am open to local and online buying . pls advice  and thanks in advance . i will mostly using these in public transport and while sleeping or trying to sleep  haven't used any earphones apart than  iphone ones and asus zenfone 5 bundled ones .
how's the Sennheiser cx 180 and skullcandy jib's . pls suggest others too . main factors are music quality and rugged.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

+1 to Cowon EM1 and Soundmagic ES18


----------



## hitesh (Aug 14, 2014)

I have owned both ES18 and Cowon EM1 and can vouch for both.
Btw a friend told me that CX180 are good too. SQ a little behind es18 and em1 but that 2 year warranty and Sennheiser's awesome after sale service make up to it. Consider them too


----------



## polupoka (Aug 14, 2014)

+1 for cowon em1


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 14, 2014)

hows the ASS of cowon  or soundmagic . mostly in punjab  can anyone comment and also Sennheiser's 2 years warranty just looks too good to me


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 12, 2014)

ordered sounmagic es18.. eagerly waiting to get those


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 12, 2014)

Get Mi Pistons for ₹1 k!
Well Cowon and SM don't have 
ASS in India!

I guess Mi ASS is available in India!


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 12, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Get Mi Pistons for ₹1 k!
> Well Cowon and SM don't have
> ASS in India!
> 
> I guess Mi ASS is available in India!


well i already ordered sm es18 last night . they are on the way now ... really want to use those as i heard so much about sm...BTW thnks for suggestion


----------



## abirthedevil (Sep 14, 2014)

Good choice, sound quality should be excellent but they are not that well made but still they should hold together quite well unless heavily abused.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't intent to hijack this thread, but since OP have made his mind and bought ES18 I would appreciate if people here suggest me a good headphone around Rs 700.

I can see there are much review for Sennheiser CX 180. So worth it?

Also will SM ES18 be better than above? CX 180 does "look" better than ES18. Please suggest. Need to order by today only.


----------



## little (Sep 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't intent to hijack this thread, but since OP have made his mind and bought ES18 I would appreciate if people here suggest me a good headphone around Rs 700.
> 
> I can see there are much review for Sennheiser CX 180. So worth it?
> 
> Also will SM ES18 be better than above? CX 180 does "look" better than ES18. Please suggest. Need to order by today only.



I prefer Cowon EM1 to ES18. I owned both of them and IMO EM1 sounds better and feel much sturdier than ES18.
No idea about CX 180.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 15, 2014)

+1 em1


----------



## puli44 (Sep 16, 2014)

both sound magic ES18 and cowon Em1 are good ...but  EM1 is too good at build quality too.
+1 EM1


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

don't get ES18 buy cowon one.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

So, all votes to Cowon One. While ES18 also liked. Now if I compare prices there is a huge difference of 274. Price of both is same, but apparently ES18 is being sold at 30% discount, so it costs Rs 625.
I can get Mi Piston which is just a bit more price of that of Cowon One. 

So.. I am still confused.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

If you can wait adding few rupees more better get MI piston...


----------



## Minion (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So, all votes to Cowon One. While ES18 also liked. Now if I compare prices there is a huge difference of 274. Price of both is same, but apparently ES18 is being sold at 30% discount, so it costs Rs 625.
> I can get Mi Piston which is just a bit more price of that of Cowon One.
> 
> So.. I am still confused.



Both Sound magic ES18 and Cowon EM1 is good considering sound quality.But Cowon EM1 has better build quality.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys for suggestions. But I think I will rather wait to buy a new phone first. After which I can decide which headphones to get. But if I buy now I would try to save some money and get ES18. But I am also of the favor to get best product even if it costs a bit more.

Depending on which phone I get, I would be in a better position to decide which headphones to buy.

Meanwhile, my self-repaired 2 year old headphone from Samsung will have to do.


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 17, 2014)

Go for es18 bro it have a very good sound quality and sturdy too..  Just go for it I haven't used any others than this so can't say about other brands but I should tell you that if you but es18 you will not be disappointed


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 17, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/16/79d19b966dc5df1046ccbdfe84743494.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

+1 for cowon em1


----------



## cspuneetabrol (Oct 3, 2014)

+1 for Cowon EM 1


----------



## sidaries (Oct 14, 2014)

please....
 suggest me best earbuds under 1K ???


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

Bumping this thread since now's the time. I am finally decided to buy Mi Piston specially after reading this review posted by digit today itself:
Mi Piston 2 in-ear headphones Review | Digit.in

The article mentions about Moto X, which is what I bought, so I guess Mi Piston will be perfect for me.


----------

